# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  БелАЗ - звезда экрана.

## JAHolper

Любят снимать нашу милую машинку. Давайте делиться видеороликами о БелАЗе.

----------


## JAHolper

"БелАЗ и запорожец"

----------

